# ttyv frozen



## GordonShumway (Feb 13, 2013)

Greetings all, I'm running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and I've come upon a curious predicament, my ttyv2 terminal is frozen. I'm capable of using and running every other terminal (I'm using my KDE installation now to type this) and I can't seem to get it to respond or restart.

I've tried logging in as "root":

```
kill <proper_number_here>
```

And it sure seems to work, as it's assigned a new ID, but nothing actually changes and it remains frozen.

What's the proper method for restarting a pseudo-terminal?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 13, 2013)

Does this help?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/term.html#term-hup


----------



## GordonShumway (Feb 13, 2013)

gqgunhed said:
			
		

> Does this help?
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/term.html#term-hup


Thanks gq! That's what I was looking for. Very much appreciated!


----------

